
Stab Language (like C#) for the JVM - EzGraphs
http://code.google.com/p/stab-language/
======
laureny
Mmmh, last check-in was December 2010...

~~~
mmariani
Your remark should be at the top of this thread just as a remainder not to
rely on this code.

BTW, another good tip is to always look first at the source code itself,
ignoring the documentation or website style. That will keep you away from a
lot of pain.

------
laureny
These days, a language compiler is only a part of what makes a new language
interesting: without tool support (IDE plug-ins) and extensive libraries, your
language will go largely unnoticed.

Wishing Stab good luck, the more languages, the better!

~~~
EzGraphs
Definitely requires more than just a compiler - but I think publicity and
broad developer support is even more important that IDE plug-ins and
libraries. Java already has extensive libraries, so it is probably possible to
leverage these. Also, a lot of languages gain some popularity before plugins
start appearing. But completely agree - a compiler is not enough...

------
RyanZAG
This isn't correct, is it?

    
    
      Because the Java platform does not have a common interface
      to specify disposable objects, the Stab compiler uses the 
      stab.lang.Dispose annotation to find the method to call to 
      dispose the instances of a given type. 
    

Java has Closeable to specify this.

[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/Closeab...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/1.5.0/docs/api/java/io/Closeable.html)

~~~
callmevlad
Notice that Closable is in the IO namespace. I think the author is saying
there is no equivalent to the .Net System.IDisposable, which can be applied to
any object.

Edit: See [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1165428/should-
closeable-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1165428/should-closeable-be-
used-as-the-java-equivalent-for-nets-idisposable)

~~~
paul_odin
Java 7 adds java.lang.AutoCloseable (together with try-with-resources) which
is essentially the same thing.

[http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/AutoClose...](http://docs.oracle.com/javase/7/docs/api/java/lang/AutoCloseable.html)

------
EzGraphs
With the appreciation of C# as a language and the JVM as a platform, this
seems like that it should have generated some interest. I can't find much info
on it though...

Source at Google Code: <http://stab-language.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/>.

Seems to be available on Github now as well: <https://github.com/eropple>.

------
j_s
Or just run C# on the JVM with Grasshopper:

<http://dev.mainsoft.com/>

(not 100% clear on the licensing issues, but it sounds like 'free as in
beer'.)

------
qznc
The design goals are insufficient for creating a new language. Java fulfills
the goals perfectly.

~~~
tinco
Downvoted because you present no arguments for two non-obvious statements.

~~~
michielvoo
The second statement seems obvious to me looking at the design goals, since
the goals are mainly expressed in terms of compatibility with Java.

From that I'd conclude that these are not really 'design goals', but rather
requirements.

As a C# developer it looks like the main design goals should have been
formulated in terms of C#'s design goals (insofar as those differ from Java).
Because it looks like this project is about porting C# language features not
found in Java to a language that otherwise looks more or less like Java (to my
untrained eye).

Many of the features listed are implemented by C# in the compiler (and some
library code), not the runtime. So that makes it seem like a perfectly
reasonable project to me.

